# Famous Daves BBQ Texas Pit



## oc-ken (Feb 14, 2008)

I tried this the other day on some Brisket. Talking bout good! what I am wondering if anyone else had tried this? and if someone knows a recipe for it?



Thanks Ken


----------



## billyq (Feb 14, 2008)

I like it also.  I put it on brisket.  As for a recipe, don't have one.  the Famous Daves is only about five minutes away from me.


----------



## teeotee (Feb 25, 2008)

Have tried it also, is my favorite sauce for beef. If oyu can find it, Famous Daves Georgia mustard is real good on chicken or pork. But sorry, no recipes. I've just started to make my own sauces and we are still in the experimental stages 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## smokin' joe (Feb 25, 2008)

I have tried it Ken.  Pretty good stuff, I use the devil spit sauce on my smoked chix wings.

My local grocery stores carry it from time to time.  I stock up when I see it.  Apparently Famous Dave's is a national BBQ chain or restaurants.  They have a website.  May want to check it out for further info.

http://www.famousdaves.com/

There ya go.


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks guys. honestly the local food store in Snow Hill Md. is giving me a case at there cost. comes out to $1.83 per a bottle so now I have 12 bottles sitting on the shelf


----------



## peculiarmike (Feb 26, 2008)

Famous Dave's is a chain out of MINNEAPOLIS, the "hot bed" of Que.
Until this outfit started up there was ONE Q place there, Rudolph's, and I ain't too sure about it.


----------



## siamsam (Mar 20, 2008)

There's a web site for recipes that have become famous. 
http://www.recipegoldmine.com/
Jeff's recipes are Not there. Hope this is OK to post here. If not, just delete it.
*Famous Dave's BBQ Sauce recipe*

     2 thick cut strips hickory smoked bacon
    1/3 cup chopped Vidalia or other sweet onion
    1/4 cup water
    3/4 cup peach schnapps
    1/2 cup baking raisins
    1 large jalapeÃ±o pepper, finely diced
    2 large cloves garlic, minced
    1/3 cup aged Alessi balsamic vinegar
    1/4 cup chopped sweet apple
    1/4 cup frozen tangerine juice concentrate
    1/4 cup frozen pineapple juice concentrate
    3 tablespoons molasses
    2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
    2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
    2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
    2 1/4 cups dark corn syrup
    1 (12 ounce) can tomato paste
    1/2 cup packed light brown sugar
    1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
    2 tablespoons prepared mustard
    2 teaspoons chili powder
    1 teaspoon Maggi Seasoning
    1 teaspoon salt
    1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
    1/4 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper
    1 teaspoon cayenne
    1/4 cup Kahlua
    1 teaspoon liquid hickory smoke
     Fry bacon in a large saucepan until crisp. Drain, reserving 1 tablespoon      of the drippings. Use the bacon for another purpose.
     Fry the onions in the reserve drippings, on medium high heat until caramelized      or dark golden brown. Don't burn.
     Reduce heat to medium low. Deglaze the saucepan with water. Stir in the Peach      Schnapps, raisins, jalapeÃ±o and garlic. Simmer for 10 minutes or until the mixture      is of a syrupy consistency, stirring occasionally.
     Remove from heat and place the mixture in a blender with Balsamic vinegar,      apple, tangerine juice concentrate, pineapple juice concentrate, molasses, apple      cider vinegar, lemon and lime juice. Process until purÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]ed and return to the      saucepan. Add corn syrup, tomato paste, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, mustard,      chili powder, Maggi seasoning, salt, red pepper flakes, black pepper and cayenne.      Mix well. Bring to a low boil, under medium heat, stirring frequently. Reduce      heat to low. Simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.
     Remove from heat. Stir in Kahlua and liquid smoke. Store, covered, in refrigerator.
     Yields 4 servings.
Dusty


----------



## desertlites (Mar 20, 2008)

thats a group of ingreadents-don't care for daves.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow. I guess I didn't know we had it so good here in Omaha.  All the stores here sell Dave's sauces. I liked the Rich and Sassy for a while but grew tired of it.  As far as bottled sauces go I like one called Stubb's. I think it's outa KC but since I bought Jeff's recipe I've been using that as a base to start making  my own. It's not as easy or convenient but hey what else do I have to do when I'm home all day tending the fire? Well besides drink beer I mean....
The Fam Dave sauces are good though. I don't blame you one bit.


----------



## smokin_all_night (Mar 26, 2008)

Stubbs BBQ is in Austin Texas. I ate there recently. Don't bother.

Aubrey Page
-------------
OTBS #007


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 26, 2008)

Another good sauce that I use from time to time is "Sticky Fingers"  Better than famous daves and is great with chicken and ribs.

Here is a link...pretty cool site.   http://www.stickyfingersonline.com/


----------



## walking dude (Mar 26, 2008)

sam........this recipe sez it is FOUR servings........but just the liquid is WAY over 4 cups ..........must be one HECK of a serving size........wow

plus, just the expense of these ingrediants.......i think finding a famous daves and buying it there, would be a heck of alot cheaper


----------



## geob (Mar 26, 2008)

Didn't know ya had to be Chemist to make BBQ sause. Or have such a bankroll for ingrediants.

I thought this was a joke.


----------

